# Dash lights and radio not working



## Huemuh89 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am having an issue with the aftermarket radio not working as well the illuminator lights for my dashboard for my 2002 frontier, I haven't found anything wrong with any fuses and is it possible that both problems are related?


----------

